# Aquarium for sale



## quietgamer (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi, all,

A friend of mine would have to get rid of his nice 46g Oceanic aquarium set including stand and canopy. Also I believe this will be with all the Cichlid fishes he has, and some of them are big and pretty. The image is attached and some HD images may follow. He is asking for $350. This is for local pickup only. If you are interested, please reply to this post.

Wu


----------



## quietgamer (Aug 11, 2004)

More images...


----------



## quietgamer (Aug 11, 2004)

*Price change*

What he wants now is $300 or best offer. Please let reply is you're interested.

Good day,


----------

